# Centerim wierd problem

## denudar

Hello, I have a problem w/ centerim, one that I can't solve. Everything is ok after emerge centerim, the program starts connects to the chat servers, shows the list, but I can't open a chat, I select a buddy from the list and when I hit CR nothing happens, also I can't view any messages received. I have a minimal USE flag in make.conf, I tried disabling it for ncurses and still the same situation, I also tried the 4.22.7 and the 4.22.9 w/ ~x86 in package.keywords.

   If someone can help w/ this problem I would appreciate it.

----------

## Rexilion

Can you try opening the program in a terminal? That could give some output (and maybe a clue) about what is going wrong.

----------

## denudar

Hello, when I start it from the terminal it doesn't do anything different, it just starts it that terminal like in normal tty.

----------

